# Essential Skill Visa and SMC visa



## Sitanshu (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi There,

Requesting one suggestion from seniors that can one apply Essential Skill and Skill Migrant Category visa both simultaneously if the person get a job offer.

Is there any condition related to apply both visa together. Any link explaining these will be highly appreciated.

Reason for asking this because once the job is offered, employer might not wait for so long for SMC to be approved as SMC takes hell lot of time. So if one get essential skill visa to start doing work and in the mean time SMC process get continue. Can this possible.

Kindly suggest, waiting desperately for your reply.

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes you can.


----------

